# Kings Sign Ronnie Price



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

kings.com










KINGS SIGN FREE AGENT GUARD RONNIE PRICE 









Ronnie signed his first NBA contract at the Kings' Practice Facility with his family in attendance. 



SACRAMENTO, Calif. -- The Sacramento Kings today signed free agent Ronnie Price to a contract, according to Kings President of Basketball Operations Geoff Petrie. Per club policy, terms of the deal were not disclosed. 

Price, a 6-2, 190-pound guard, averaged 7.3 ppg (.429 FG%, 3-6 3pt, 1-2 FT), 2.0 rpg, 2.0 apg, and 31.7 mpg in three games for the Kings during the 2005 Vegas Summer League (VSL). 

“Our coaches and staff were impressed with Ronnie’s overall ability as a young point guard in the league,” said Petrie. “He comes in with a lot of scoring ability, along with good size and defensive skills. I think he’ll be an exciting young player for us.”

Price was named NCAA Division I Independents Player of the Year in 2004-05 after averaging 24.3 ppg (.427 FG%, .359 3pt%, .789 FT%), 4.2 rpg, 3.0 apg, and 1.82 spg in 28 games as a senior at Utah Valley State. He would have been ranked third nationally in scoring if Utah Valley State was not a provisional Division I member. Price led the team in scoring in every game except five while tallying 30 points or more eight times.


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/wire?section=nba&id=2122965

Kings acquire Hart from Bobcats

SACRAMENTO, Calif. -- The Sacramento Kings acquired guard Jason Hart from the Charlotte Bobcats on Tuesday in exchange for a future second-round draft choice.

*Sacramento also signed free agent guard Ronnie Price to a contract, capping a busy day.* Earlier, Sacramento traded point guard Bobby Jackson and center Greg Ostertag to the Memphis Grizzlies for guard Bonzi Wells.

Hart averaged 9.5 points, 5.0 assists and 2.7 rebounds for the Bobcats last season, finishing third in the NBA with a 3.6 assist-to-turnover ratio. Geoff Petrie, the Kings' president of basketball operations, said Hart could play solid defense while backing up Mike Bibby next season.

*Price, an undrafted free agent from Utah Valley State, impressed the Kings during the Las Vegas summer league last month. Price averaged 24.3 points per game in his senior season.*


----------



## Mr. Clutch (Jun 5, 2005)

the thought of all this scares me, i mean dont get me wrong im glad we picked up price but we have quite a few guards and theres that rumor of songaila being traded for steve blake which would make 4 point guards....... im wondering if this means petrie would trade bibby for a great center or power forward like kevin garnett or some other big man. i really hope thats not what petries thinking but i guess we'll just have to pay close attention until the season starts.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Mr. Clutch said:


> the thought of all this scares me, i mean dont get me wrong im glad we picked up price but we have quite a few guards and theres that rumor of songaila being traded for steve blake which would make 4 point guards....... im wondering if this means petrie would trade bibby for a great center or power forward like kevin garnett or some other big man. i really hope thats not what petries thinking but i guess we'll just have to pay close attention until the season starts.


 Bibby Trade rumors have been flying today, im scared as hell :cheers:


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I don't think Bibby is going anywhere. I hope not. If he was, I think Kings would have had more substantial talks with House or made a greater effort to keep Jackson.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Intresting choice by Petrie another guard. Ive heard rumors also that Bibby might be on trading block... What do you think we could get for Bibby if it did come down to that.

Btw Welcome Ronnie Price to the Sacramento Kings.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Pejavlade said:


> Intresting choice by Petrie another guard. Ive heard rumors also that Bibby might be on trading block... What do you think we could get for Bibby if it did come down to that.
> 
> Btw Welcome Ronnie Price to the Sacramento Kings.


 Hes one of the best PG's in the league, i think we can get a top tier player in return, but who ?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't know what PF's and Centers are on the trading block right now. Outside of Magolire thats the only upper tier name I have been hearing.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

But if we trade Bibby we get left without a starting Pg I think if we do trade for Bibby we need to get a 2nd tier point guard aswell as a solid big man.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> But if we trade Bibby we get left without a starting Pg I think if we do trade for Bibby we need to get a 2nd tier point guard aswell as a solid big man.


Thats when you would have to start adding more to the deal since Bibby isn't probally going to land two bigger names very easily.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

kamego said:


> Thats when you would have to start adding more to the deal since Bibby isn't probally going to land two bigger names very easily.


Yeah I agree, possiable players on trading block include House/Darius/Kenny.


----------



## PejaHolic (Aug 4, 2005)

Darn I really hope Bibby doesn't leave. I dont think there are any players on the trading block that is a good enough reason to trade Bibby. That would suck if bibby leaves!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

PejaHolic said:


> Darn I really hope Bibby doesn't leave. I dont think there are any players on the trading block that is a good enough reason to trade Bibby. That would suck if bibby leaves!


I don't think hes going anywhere I read that Kings want 3 point guards. Its a good idea because Bibby wont be as tierd for playoffs.


----------



## PejaHolic (Aug 4, 2005)

Well thats a good sign. Whew!


----------

